# Uber Pay Calculator



## UberFizzle (Sep 16, 2014)

I don't know if something like this already exists here, so I thought I'd post a link to my spreadsheet. This is a calculator to help you figure out how much you've made with the guarantees. The formulas that I used are Orange County rates, so if you're in another market, you can just change the rates (cells D18 and D22).

This isn't meant to mirror Uber's pay, but it should be close enough to give you an idea of how much you've made, as well as your stats (acceptance rate, trips per hour, and so forth). So far, I have found that Uber's stats are greater than mine (meaning they show a higher acceptance rate than my records, for example). So, using this spreadsheet should provide a safety net.

The only cells you'll want to modify are "Rides", "Requested", "Accepted", "Start", "End", and "Offline". Enter your Start and End times as you regularly would (1pm, 2pm, 3pm, and so forth). Enter Offline time in minutes only. So, if you were offline for an hour and 5 minutes, enter 65.

You can also access this spreadsheet from your smartphone, so that way, you can update your stats while on the road. For iPhone users, it's called the Sheets app from Google.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1uWM8HdRpPXAlW7BXXvdZroc-ckqflI_rCKZe2ikRZSY/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

I use a very crude spreadsheet where I put in my odometer reading as I go through the shift and it shows me the every shrinking guarantee money I am likely to receive. When you look at the guarantee in terms of profits, you realize that under normal rates the guarantee is more of a price ceiling. The guarantee is your maximum profit, and every mile you drive eats into that.


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

a guarantee is in place to increase acceptance rates. Learn how to surge surf and make way more $$$


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

UberXking said:


> a guarantee is in place to increase acceptance rates. Learn how to surge surf and make way more $$$


I do not believe that with the rates as low as they are in the OC that there are enough or high enough surges to make more money. I think with the guarantee you are better off driving as little as possible.


----------



## Jonny Positive (Jan 2, 2015)

UberFizzle, thank you for posting/sharing the spreadsheet. Very helpful. Do you happen to know if Uber provides us with reporting to show our actual number of hours during a given time period? My Feb 9 statement showed this message, "Winter Warm Up Peak Hours February 9th Payments---> You did not meet the one trip per hour requirement. You completed 0.814 per hour which disqualified you for the hourly incentive." 

This was obviously derived by dividing the total number of Peak Hours driven by the total number of trip during those hours. However, I cannot find a value for either in the Dashboard. 

Does your spreadsheet assume that we are tracking that information manually on our own?


----------



## UberFizzle (Sep 16, 2014)

Jonny Positive said:


> UberFizzle, thank you for posting/sharing the spreadsheet. Very helpful. Do you happen to know if Uber provides us with reporting to show our actual number of hours during a given time period? My Feb 9 statement showed this message, "Winter Warm Up Peak Hours February 9th Payments---> You did not meet the one trip per hour requirement. You completed 0.814 per hour which disqualified you for the hourly incentive."
> 
> This was obviously derived by dividing the total number of Peak Hours driven by the total number of trip during those hours. However, I cannot find a value for either in the Dashboard.
> 
> Does your spreadsheet assume that we are tracking that information manually on our own?


Uber's calculation methods are extremely tricky. It took a lot of back and forth emails with a manager to figure it out (and I still don't think I totally understand how it all works).

Uber only shows you total hours worked on your weekly summary. They don't really break it down for you. When they calculate your trip per hour number, for example, they take your total number of trips, and divide by your total number of hours online (which may or may not include the guarantee hours). For example, if you started at 12:30pm on a Monday afternoon, and worked through 10:30pm, that's a total of 10 hours worked. The way Uber calculates your guarantee hours is that they start at the top of the hour. So, even though you logged in at 12:30pm, your guarantee doesn't start until 1pm. And even though you logged off at 10:30pm, your guarantee ended at 10pm. So, even though you worked 10 hours in total, you really only qualified for 9 hours of guaranteed pay (assuming you met all of the requirements). If you ran one $4 trip between 12:30pm and 1pm, Uber will include that amount when calculating your gross average, even though you're not paid the guaranteed rate during that time. If you ran one last call at 9:50pm and you logged off at 10:15pm, and let's say that it was a $15 ride, Uber will use that $15 amount in calculating your gross average, even though you are not getting any guaranteed paid for hours worked after 10pm.

To answer your question, my spreadsheet assumes that you are entering info manually ("Rides", "Requested", "Accepted", "Start", "End", and "Offline"). I might try to find a way to create a button that will automatically increase/decrease those numbers so that you don't have to actually type any numbers in. Take home message: track ***everything*** yourself.


----------



## UberFizzle (Sep 16, 2014)

I've updated my spreadsheet. It now calculates the guarantees using Uber's method. The sheet should be pretty self-explanatory (just look at what each cell is doing). Again, it isn't meant to mirror their calculations to the penny, but it should be close enough. If you're lost or confused, feel free to post questions.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1uWM8HdRpPXAlW7BXXvdZroc-ckqflI_rCKZe2ikRZSY/edit#gid=0


----------

